# When and how do you clip your rabbit's toenails?



## bunnylover (Nov 1, 2007)

I noticed the other day that my Rex doe's toenails are getting really, really long! How often are you supposed to clip rabbit's toenails? My other rabbits toenails are long, but not as long as the rex's. How do you do it? Would the big toenail clippers designed for humans work?


----------



## MariaAZ (Jun 5, 2007)

I keep an eye on toenails, and when they start getting long I have DH told the rabbit while I use a pair of nail clippers (like these from Walgreens.com)


----------



## white eagle (Feb 8, 2007)

Our rabbits nails grow so fast we have to trim theirs about every 2 months. We trim ours just like what MariaAZ has posted. Just be careful not to cut them into the quick.

Good Luck.


----------



## SILEIGH (Jul 11, 2007)

o.k. i'll admit it 

i hate doing toenails and rarely do it

and they are sooooolong its terrible 

so i decided to get over it 

pulled the 2 does out that were preg -- i wanted to practice palpateing also 

set them on a carpet square on a level low enough i could bend over them comfortable to reach the far side 

and used wirecutters.... they were handy and big enought to do the job 

i let the rabbit rest on its feet pulled one foot out at a time and went as fast as possible 

the 'on the back' thing is not going to happen with my 10+lbs doe and just me handleing it 

being very careful of the quick--the idea of hitting that makes me about half sick 

for my impossible to handle does i have been known to cut the nails while the buck has them pinned down so to speak  

my hubby just shook his head when i told him about the pinned down technique 

it workes for me and doesnt seem to stress the does much they were busy noseing around and i gave them a graham cracker to munch on to 

they will do anything for a graham cracker


----------



## white eagle (Feb 8, 2007)

Something quick to remember when trimming nails of rabbits.
If your bunny has clear or white toenails, you will be able to see the quick the pink area underneath the nail. Do not clip below the top of this area or your bunny will bleed profusely. Trim the tips of his nails, above the quick. Remember, your bunny has a toe on the underside of his front paws,don't forget to trim.

Our rabbits will lay on their backs while our DD hold them an I can clip their nails. As we are trimming our rabbits nails we are always talking to them in a nice calm voice. They love it..


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

Two people does make it a lot easier. I've used toe-nail clippers similar to the ones pictured in the past, but now I use the cat claw clippers. They seem to cut cleanly without the danger of splitting the nail. 

I have some of that styptic powder and keep it handy in case I cut into the quick. That happened awhile back when we were cutting the goose toe-nails. It took quite a while for it to stop bleeding. Poor Elsie! I felt so bad for her, but she didn't seem upset by it.


----------



## AprilW (Nov 25, 2007)

I used to trim my Netherlands' nails every 10 weeks or right before the due date. I have a pair of cat nail trimmers that are shaped like scissors. I prefer them over the kind for humans because they're less likely to split the nail.


----------



## Terry W (Mar 10, 2006)

I trim when I have the trimmers convenient-- sometimes I work on the whole herd, sometimes on specific rabbits. If I take a rabbit out to look at something that is unusual, I try to make sure the nail clippers are there, as well. ANytime a weigh a rabbit, I check nails

a trick I learned for when nails aren't TOO long-- for dark nails, if you place the cutting edges of the trimmer parallel to the part of the nail that is growing from the pad, you will very likely miss the quick--

HOWEVER if the nail has started to curl in a direction that leads back to the footpads-- trim tips only-- 'slicing' small increments until you see the softer tissue start to show up-- then stop, wait a few days, and trim ends off. This allows the quick to recede.

oh-- if nails are wet-- as in soaked for a few minutes, they don't crush as easily-- reducing any pressure discomfort the rabbit will have when the nail wall is compressed-- the more flexible nail is more forgiving in it's attempt to remain in one piece.


----------



## Beaniemom (May 25, 2007)

I usually flip mine, but the Silver Fox have such furry feet its hard to find the nails! I need and extra hand, one to hold the clippers, one to hold the bun, and one to find the nail.

If you have some cornstarch on hand you can dab it if you get the quick, its no biggie (although the rabbit will tell you otherwise) Its a long way from their heart!


----------



## maidservant (Dec 10, 2007)

I have one little mini-rex doe who's nails get trimmed every 2 weeks! Everyone else gets checked every week (normally only have to trim 2-3 per week that way). I sit them on top of a table and do the one foot at a time thing. I've found that if you tuck their head under your arm while you're working on the back calms them (plus it can give you a little extra leverage when they start to wiggle). 

I only have 15 bunnies at the moment, most too small to eat, and I haven't gotten into raising them for meat yet, but I am thinking about it.


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

I do our buns about once every two months as well. I really only trim the breeders unless I notice kits with long nails.

Ours are all NZW so it's easy to see the quick. I flip my buns onto their backs on my lap and gently stroke their "forehead" which puts them into a kind of trance. Then I clip the nails. I can do it without any help this way.

I use a regular large nailclipper like the one pictured above.


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

I use cat nail clippers, that encircle the nail, as I think it reduces splitting. I check nails every time I groom, and do it while the buns are on their back geting their tummy done.

Meg


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

I use the same clippers we use for the dog. They have a circular hole the nail goes in and a little "guillotine-thing" that cuts the nail when you squeeze the handle. Maybe these are cat-nail clippers too... Our cremes have light nails, so we just clip above the pink. DH helps.

-Joy


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

I like the Resco (guillotine type) clippers, but will also use the human toenail clippers. Like WildernesFamily, I only trim the breeders, and only when their nails are long.

Two people. One holds, one clips. We put the rabbit on a terry towel for traction, and quickly do one paw at a time. Our buns are pretty good sized, and it takes longer to get them situated on their backs than it does to just trim while they stand there. Far less traumatic for everyone involved. 

Pony!


----------



## rabbitgal (Feb 12, 2005)

I check the nails on my Angoras when I groom them. They usually get trimmed once a month. I also try to keep a pair of clippers handy whenever I breed or pull a rabbit out to look at something. Works out to about every 4-6 weeks. 

For my meat rabbits, I just sit down somewhere and hold them in my lap, bending over them to pull out a paw and trim. I go as fast as possible. They usually don't struggle for the first minute or so. It's easier for a lot of people to wrap their bunns in a towel first.


----------



## bunnylover (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks for all the advice! This forum is the greatest! The Rex doe is the only rabbit that I have noticed needs it, the others seem ok. I have had some of these rabbits for 10 months and never clipped their nails. Why aren't their nail growing too? Is it genetics, or are they lacking something in their diet?


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

It could be that they're just wearing them down.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Cloverbud said:


> It could be that they're just wearing them down.



Or they could be nail-biting... 

Or maybe they have a clipper in the cage with them, and take turns doing each others' nails. 

Pony!


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

Pony said:


> Or they could be nail-biting...
> 
> Or maybe they have a clipper in the cage with them, and take turns doing each others' nails.
> 
> Pony!


If they had a clipper they'd have nail polish too... You'd have noticed! LOL.

Once when my sis was coming for a visit I planned to put nail polish on all the hens nails, just to see her reaction. Ran out of time, darn it! I'd loved to have seen the look on her face!


----------



## bunnylover (Nov 1, 2007)




----------

